# help needed for remote



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

hello guys,

New to most of this. I just got done with the HT build and put the componants on a rack in a closet. the ? is.

What is the best remote to control Onkyo ht-r670, Direct tv HD reciever and PS3 (i know this one is an issue in it self) through the wooden door?:dontknow:


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

forgot to add that I would like to control my Maestro IR dimmer I have on my lights with the UR i get, if possible. Oh, and my Panny ax200u.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lost of us use the Harmony line of remotes. You can find the Harmony One here If you looking for less expensive the Harmoney 880 is also a great remote and can be found here


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

will I need any type of repeater system? if so what is good?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

is your equipment out of the room? if not and line of sight is good then you wont need a repeater. I have the 880 and it bounces off the screen and runs the projector just fine thats above my head and slightly behind.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

my componants are in a closet off to the side with a wooden door between me and them. so, what type of repeater is best? I have seen wireless table top versions and wired hidden versions??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know a hole lot about repeaters so I hope someone will chime in here soon to help you with that.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

IR Repeater how-to sticky thread

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

well thanks for all the info tony. it helped. I like the harmony remotes.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Another recommendation for the Harmony remotes. Also, another gem that is not as easy to find in stores, but still super good is the Harmony 720. I've owned the 880, the 720 and the One. The One is by far the best of the three, but if I had to choose another one, the 720 would top the 880. The layout and the feel is just more comfortable to me than the 880. I really like the style more than the 880 as well.

Just another one to consider that you can find pretty easily online.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Wayne, I did read that the other day, thanks, good details. I like the xantech idea. 

Jon, I am looking through remotes and keep coming back to the Harmony one for the IR option. 

Will the IR type control the lights I have, mentioned earlier in thread, does it have ability for PS3/bluray?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Harmony controls my Lutron light dimmer so you should have no problems. The Harmony 890 and I believe the One have RF capabilities so they should work on the PS3 as the PS3 does not use IR.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

does the Harmony one have RF? The research I have done has showed that the One is IR and the Harmony 900 is the RF version? I could be wrong though?

So the One controls your lights or the 890?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 880 and it controls the light dimmer just fine. I am not 100% sure what Harmony remotes have RF I was sure that the 890 did.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

The PS3 needs a special USB adapter as it uses bluetooth. You can get it through logitech themselves, but they are pretty pricy, or there's other options.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

cool, i will check out the other options.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let all of you know.... I got the logitech 900. This thing is amazing. Took some time to program what I wanted, but when done, WOW. nice new tool.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to hear, enjoy.


----------



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

How far will mini blasters transmit?


----------

